

Researchers enable mesh WiFi networking for Android smartphones - seancron
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2011/01/researchers-enable-mesh-wifi-networking-for-android-smartphones.ars

======
Swannie
This is a super awesome project. Basically running a mesh network, asterisk,
asterisk special sauce, and a sip client/controller, all on an android.

They can even route calls through the mesh & out via phones with working
connections. (Though not clear myself if that is outbound VoIP or using the
android phone).

Plays nicely with Village Telco too. (<http://www.villagetelco.org/>).

Sadly only works right now if the phone is rooted as Google don't provide an
IBSS API (which they believe they need).

------
seancron
Link to the project: <http://www.servalproject.org/>

